

Ask HN: Is Google driving the world towards Facebook? - itry

By turning its back on RSS, isnt Google giving power to the "Like" System of Facebook? How are people supposed to follow a websites update otherwise? Does G+ offer any RSS like features?
======
barredo
I suppose it pushes websites to be on Google+ somehow

